# Danny Phantom vs Itachi Uchiha



## Johhny (May 14, 2011)

Distance 25 meters

Who wins?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 14, 2011)

Danny beat (raped) Madara in a previous thread

Danny murder rapes Itachi


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 14, 2011)

Intangibility gets Danny through this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 14, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Intangibility gets Danny through this



pretty much this


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

Danny raped Madara, you know Rinnegan Madara, the one that is raping 6 nations at once with Gedou Mazo.

What makes you think Itachi has a chance?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 14, 2011)

In b4 Nikushimi and lolgenjutsu.


----------



## Sabotage (May 14, 2011)

Danny phases his hand into Itachi's head and pulls out his brain.


----------



## locotoooo (May 14, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Danny phases his hand into Itachi's head and pulls out his brain.



this is all we need


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

Wasnt genjutsu stated to be basically a chakra infection into the enemy chakra system? In the case of sharingan the infection comes through the eyes.

Even with rule of equivalency I doubt that Itachi can infect the chakra or spirit of Danny Phantom when untouchable.


----------



## Disaresta (May 14, 2011)

Lol Danny doesn't even need a ghostly wail to rape the emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

Itachi wont even know Danny is there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2011)

Danny posseses him and makes him slit his throat


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Danny posseses him and makes him slit his throat



Actually Itachi would win or draw this way, becuase Danny would kill himself after taking over that body and discovering its full of fail and a magnet of wanker fanboys.

Seems like rape threads are in the mood now, next time Ikaros from SNO vs the Uchiha Clan.


----------



## Judas (May 14, 2011)

Danny encases his brain ice.


----------



## Weather (May 14, 2011)

Danny takes this, cryokinesis should do the job.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 14, 2011)

OP forgot to *at least* restrict intang


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Bad, Johnny.


----------



## Judas (May 14, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> OP forgot to *at least* restrict intang



It's stupid to restrict something so basic for Danny. Even then, he still has invisibility, duplication, flight, and teleportation.


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2011)

Danny with rapestomp the entire Narutoverse, Danny eats Susano'o and Itachi's brain.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 14, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> It's stupid to restrict something so basic for Danny. Even then, he still has invisibility, duplication, flight, and teleportation.



heh....i don't think that restricting intang is stupid.  OPs have restricted more basic things than that.  but that would have at least made it.....a doable fight instead of this massacre where itachi has 0 means of attacking his opponent.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> It's stupid to restrict something so basic for Danny. Even then, he still has invisibility, duplication, flight, and teleportation.



He still wins, he duplicates and simply walks to Itachi, then he proceeds to take over his body GG Itachi. If everything else fail he has Ghostly Whail which will destroy Itachi even if Danny is trapped in Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Judas (May 14, 2011)

@crimsonshade

If you have to restrict an ability that's available to even the fodder ghost in his verse just to give Itachi a fighting chance, the match shouldn't be made at all. 

Getting rid of intangibility doesn't even increase his chances by much at all, which is all the more reason that this is a bad match.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 14, 2011)

Reading the chapter where Itachi claims to need the EMS to be able to defeat Madara should be enough for everyone to see why he loses. The only beigns in the entire Narutoverse that would be able to defeat Danny are Shinigami and Enma and they are literal gods.

Itachi needed EMS to defeat the Madara that faced Konan and the much more powerful Rinnegan Madara was raped by Danny in an earlier thread made by me.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 15, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> In b4 Nikushimi and lolgenjutsu.



Good.

So then you know why I have come here.

Itachi rapes.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

If Itachi can get Susanoo up he can win this.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 15, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> heh....i don't think that restricting intang is stupid.  OPs have restricted more basic things than that.  but that would have at least made it.....a doable fight instead of this massacre where itachi has 0 means of attacking his opponent.


Danny is a friggin ghost lol that's like taking away Itachi's sharingan


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

Ghost wail wrecks itachi's ass, prove me wrong, I double dare you


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If Itachi can get Susanoo up he can win this.



Susanoo has to cut physically to be able to seal, something that wont be able to do with an intangible being.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Susanoo has to cut physically to be able to seal, something that wont be able to do with an intangible being.



the SoT is an ethereal sword and a ancient weapon in the Narutoverse. Anything it cut is sealed away. 

I know this is a troll thread, but i'm bored and might as well reply to you.


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *the SoT is an ethereal sword and a ancient weapon in the Narutoverse*. Anything it cut is sealed away.
> 
> I know this is a troll thread, but i'm bored and might as well reply to you.



Lol danny laughs at the narutoverse and the weak shit it brings to the table


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Lol danny laughs at the narutoverse and the weak shit it brings to the table



Nice downplaying and hate. But as you can see, no one feels like joking around at the moment so can you please leave this thread  or shut up.

Thank you.


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

^ I'm being serious bro, lurk more, Danny rips itachi apart, this has been done before


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> ^ I'm being serious bro, lurk more, Danny rips itachi apart, this has been done before




Funny, you must truly believe that Danny can keep up with Itachi let alone get pass his Yata Mirror.


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

Yep he sure can, he's a ghost bro, and he is much faster than itachi, beside's that he is multi-city block+ his ghostly wail rips itachi a new ass hole before the emo can so much as blink


----------



## Shoddragon (May 15, 2011)

Next match should definitely be Thanos vs baby naruto. Such a fair and balanced match


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Yep he sure can, he's a ghost bro, and he is much faster than itachi, beside's that he is multi-city block+ his ghostly wail rips itachi a new ass hole before the emo can so much as blink



And the SoT will still tag him. Bias claim unless post some speed feats, you mean evil future Danny's wail was that powerful, Danny never pulled something like that off, and even if he could, Susanno tanked Kirin at level 1.


But i won't reply to this thread anymore since it's an obvious rape thread gone wrong and will result in butthurt and bias claims.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2011)

^  we need another Quintum vs insertrandommarvelskyfatherhere thread..


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> And the SoT will still tag him. Bias claim unless post some speed feats, you mean evil future Danny's wail was that powerful, Danny never pulled something like that off, and even if he could, Susanno tanked Kirin at level 1.



Stop overhyping That. Its true Susan'o is strong but it hasn't shown it can stop ghosts. much less ones that have intang and invisibility. Itachi hasn't shown anything to touch people who can go invisible. Danny ain't got no chakra in his veins, dem red eyes is some shit against him. He gets raped by a ghost and left in a fetal position.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Stop overhyping That. Its true Susan'o is strong but it hasn't shown it can stop ghosts. much less ones that have intang and invisibility. Itachi hasn't shown anything to touch people who can go invisible. Danny ain't got no chakra in his veins, dem red eyes is some shit against him. He gets raped by a ghost and left in a fetal position.




If by overhyping you mean using facts and not downplaying then no, i won't stop. The susanno itself won't but the SoT will if it can tag him. His intang never helped him from getting shot through buildings and whenever he does use it he has to turn it off and on. You do know that multiple people saw him fight in the past right? Again, try harder.

I'm not saying Itachi wins, but the Danny wank is retarded.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> the SoT is an ethereal sword and a ancient weapon in the Narutoverse. *Anything it cut is sealed away. *
> 
> I know this is a troll thread, but i'm bored and might as well reply to you.



Which wont happen because Danny is intangible and the sword wont be able to cut him, the sword has to physically cut you before sealing you which wont happen since Danny has no tangible form when he goes fully intangible and invisible.

Yata Mirror wont stop a ghost. Even if it did Danny just go invisible and intangible while Itachi use up his chakra with Susanoo then when Itachi is tired Danny immediatly take over Itachi's body. Or simply turn the ground where Susanoo is standing intangible which will pretty much fuck up Itachi.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Which wont happen because Danny is intangible and the sword wont be able to cut him, the sword has to physically cut you before sealing you which wont happen since Danny has no tangible form when he goes fully intangible and invisible.
> 
> Yata Mirror wont stop a ghost. Even if it did Danny just go invisible and intangible while Itachi use up his chakra with Susanoo then when Itachi is tired Danny immediatly take over Itachi's body. Or simply turn the ground where Susanoo is standing intangible which will pretty much fuck up Itachi.



...The SoT isn't a physical sword and again, Danny need to turn it on and off if you even watched the series. With your logic i can say Ichigo can solo the OPverse being due to invisible.


Again, i'm not making any claims or him winning in a real fight because Itachi would never use Susanoo at the start of a fight, but Itachi can at least defend himself for a bit before losing or defeat danny if he can tag him which i've seen no speed feats on danny that says otherwise.

Keep playing unfair and i could bring Edo Itachi into this.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If by overhyping you mean using facts and not downplaying then no, i won't stop. The susanno itself won't but the SoT will if it can tag him. *His intang never helped him from getting shot through buildings* and whenever he does use it he has to turn it off and on. You do know that multiple people saw him fight in the past right? Again, try harder.
> 
> I'm not saying Itachi wins, but the Danny wank is retarded.



And you are aware that when this happened Danny didnt had his intang turned on right? Or when he was hit with it he was fighting other intangible ghosts again when people say him he wasnt invisible. Danny was a teen and the series as badass as they were usually had a lot of PIS and CIS to prevent Danny from becoming a troll, prime example is when Danny resigned Reality Gauntlet which gave him control over the Dannyphantomverse.

The Danny Itachi will face wont be the clumsy teen that dont kill anyone. It will be a bloodlusted Danny without any moral or plot to contain him and thus he will use his abilities to his best capacity to win. This mean not turning on his intangibility and invisibility and using haxx like turning shit intangible.

Did you rember Itachi's fight? He claimed he needed EMS to fight to be able to kill for good the Madara that fought Konan you know the Madara that cant stay intangible for more than 10 minutes, when teleporting can be hit and to attack has to be tangible. Danny is Madara X1000 he can stay intangible for an unlimited ammount of time, he can be real invisible, he can fly, he can *attack while beign intangible*, he can turn other objects intangible, shoot energy and can take over other bodies. If Itachi didnt felt prepared to face Madara without EMS what makes you think that he will be able to defeat a guy that is basically an ridiculously pimped-up version of Madara?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> ...The SoT isn't a physical sword and again, Danny need to turn it on and off if you even watched the series. With your logic i can say Ichigo can solo the OPverse being due to invisible.
> 
> 
> Again, i'm not making any claims or him winning in a real fight because Itachi would never use Susanoo at the start of a fight, but Itachi can at least defend himself for a bit before losing or defeat danny if he can tag him which i've seen no speed feats on danny that says otherwise.



The SoT needs to physically cut things before sealing, it physically cut Orochimaru's head before trolling him. You have no proof that Totsuka can cut intangible things and unless you can, it isnt an accepted argument.

And yes, I know he has to turn it on, do you think Danny will stay tangible while a giant beign of unknown power hits a giant sword at him? Do you think Danny will face Itachi tangible head on? This isnt series Danny Phantom, this is DP fighting without PIS, CIS and bloodlusted and thus will use his abilities the best to win and end the fight immediatly as it would any character fighting by OBD standards.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Keep playing unfair and i could bring Edo Itachi into this.



Im playing by the standards OBD rules. You want to bring Edo Itachi? Fine then I will bring Danny Phantom with the Reality Gauntlet (and yes, he did attained the gauntlet) which is technically the most powerful canon version of Danny Phantom.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And you are aware that when this happened Danny didnt had his intang turned on right? Or when he was hit with it he was fighting other intangible ghosts again when people say him he wasnt invisible. Danny was a teen and the series as badass as they were usually had a lot of PIS and CIS to prevent Danny from becoming a troll, prime example is when Danny resigned Reality Gauntlet which gave him control over the Dannyphantomverse.
> 
> The Danny Itachi will face wont be the clumsy teen that dont kill anyone. It will be a bloodlusted Danny without any moral or plot to contain him and thus he will use his abilities to his best capacity to win. This mean not turning on his intangibility and invisibility and using haxx like turning shit intangible.
> 
> Did you rember Itachi's fight? He claimed he needed EMS to fight to be able to kill for good the Madara that fought Konan you know the Madara that cant stay intangible for more than 10 minutes, when teleporting can be hit and to attack has to be tangible. Danny is Madara X1000 he can stay intangible for an unlimited ammount of time, he can be real invisible, he can fly, he can *attack while beign intangible*, he can turn other objects intangible, shoot energy and can take over other bodies. If Itachi didnt felt prepared to face Madara without EMS what makes you think that he will be able to defeat a guy that is basically an ridiculously pimped-up version of Madara?



PIS isn't a excuse. You claimed he was intang and all i stated was he have to turn it on. Read my other post.

Read my other post.


What? He never even wanted the EMS and even without it, he made madara scared for his life and almost killed him with the trick he gave sasuke. If by attack you mean throw attacks that don't even knock out fodder ghost then sure, again, other then madara having the Akatsuki and Pain backing him up and staying alive to face sasuke, your point is moot.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> PIS isn't a excuse. You claimed he was intang and all i stated was he have to turn it on. Read my other post.
> 
> Read my other post.



I never denied it, he will have to turn it on. What make you think he wont? Do you think he will face Itachi tangible head on? No, he wont. Unless PIS, CIS are on and bloodlust off.

And lol PIS did happened like it or not, unless you think it is an excellent idea to resign having a device that allows you to warp reality.




Freddie Mercury said:


> What? He never even wanted the EMS and even without it, he made madara scared for his life and almost killed him with the trick he gave sasuke. If by attack you mean throw attacks that don't even knock out fodder ghost then sure, again, other then madara having the Akatsuki and Pain backing him up and staying alive to face sasuke, your point is moot.



He did said he needed the EMS to "surpass the invincible immortal". And when he almost killed him it was a surprise attack that wasnt even him directly. Anyone on that situation could have pulled the same on Madara, prime example beign Konan which also forced Madara into Izanagi because of a surprise attack that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I never denied it, he will have to turn it on. What make you think he wont? Do you think he will face Itachi tangible head on? No, he wont. Unless PIS, CIS are on and bloodlust off.
> 
> And lol PIS did happened like it or not, unless you think it is an excellent idea to resign having a device that allows you to warp reality.
> 
> ...



He doesn't fight intangble all the time even when bloodlusted in the series, so what does PIS or CIS have to do with it? In bloodlust Itachi will instantly go for Susanoo with the Yata mirror and his intangible attacks won't be enough to put him down then.


Unless you believe Madara is also a invincible immortal then stop counting it, he was saying all of that just for the plot of the Sasuke vs Itachi fight but in reality he didn't need it. Madara also said Itachi could kill him, so going with that alone your point is still moot. Because Konan had prep and 600 billion paperbombs _while_ knowing his secret. So you're wrong again.

Also, Susano and Edo are his powers and current form up until he died until he came back, the gauntlet wasn't danny until that moment.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 15, 2011)

Danny can go intangible as much as he wants


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 15, 2011)

danny rapestomp no explanation needed


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> wank wank wank



all i hear


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> all i hear



Wanking what again?

So childish.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 15, 2011)

Says the guy with this as his avatar


Also please prove all the advantages that you say Itachi has over Danny, please prove how Itachi is is faster


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Syays the guy with this as his avatar
> 
> 
> Also please prove all the advantages that you say Itachi has over Danny, please prove how Itachi is is faster



You just mad my icon is styling 

Didn't i ask for proof first about danny's speed? Oh well i'll be a good sport.

Casually going out of sight from a jonin



Blitzing Sasuke


Reacting to multiple shuriken and deflecting them/



Reacting to Lightning while sick.





If i was you i'll start posting some vids before you call someone a wanker.


----------



## locotoooo (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *Reacting to Lightning while sick.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



O you didnt just open THAT can of worms did you ?

Anyways don't even know why people are taking this thread seriously only thing stopping Danny is the delay of choosing between like a dozen different ways of killing Itachi


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 15, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> O you didnt just open THAT can of worms did you ?
> 
> Anyways don't even know why people are taking this thread seriously only thing stopping Danny is the delay of choosing between like a dozen different ways of killing Itachi



pretty much this


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> O you didnt just open THAT can of worms did you ?
> 
> Anyways don't even know why people are taking this thread seriously only thing stopping Danny is the delay of choosing between like a dozen different ways of killing Itachi



Yes i opened it.

Of course Danny defeats Itachi overall, all i was trying to prove is that Itachi is faster and could defeat him if his SoT lands. But since Itachi rarely uses it, the after effect is too much and his genjustu don't work on ghost he loses. Again, this was a troll thread anyway.


----------



## Wutani (May 15, 2011)

^^ Where is a it stated that Sword of Totsuka can tag intangible beings?

It's said it has to pierce its target, last time i checked you can't pierce intangible beings.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2011)

Danny telekinetically rips Itachi's eyeballs out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> the SoT is an ethereal sword and a ancient weapon in the Narutoverse. Anything it cut is sealed away.
> 
> I know this is a troll thread, but i'm bored and might as well reply to you.



Yes it's an etheral sword, but it needs to cut someone physically for it actually work. it has never shown to work on somebody that go full out intangible.

Secondly Itachi had forewarning that the lightning was coming as Sasuke all but spelled it out what was coming


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Good.
> 
> So then you know why I have come here.
> 
> Itachi rapes.


Itachi can't even touch him. Genjutsu is useless.


----------



## Majinvergil (May 15, 2011)

Wutani said:


> ^^ Where is a it stated that Sword of Totsuka can tag intangible beings?
> 
> 
> .



Yeah,Scans or it never happened.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> He doesn't fight intangble all the time even when bloodlusted in the series, so what does PIS or CIS have to do with it? In bloodlust Itachi will instantly go for Susanoo with the Yata mirror and his intangible attacks won't be enough to put him down then.
> 
> 
> Unless you believe Madara is also a invincible immortal then stop counting it, he was saying all of that just for the plot of the Sasuke vs Itachi fight but in reality he didn't need it. Madara also said Itachi could kill him, so going with that alone your point is still moot. Because Konan had prep and 600 billion paperbombs _while_ knowing his secret. So you're wrong again.
> ...



What part of Danny has never fought bloodlusted you dont understand? When you get this concept you will understadn why he doesnt fight intangible all the time. Plus he fights other ghotsts, intang is udeless against ghost because they have it too. And if you bring Edo Itachi which should be the canonically most powerful version of Itachi then I bring Reality Gauntlet Danny.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 15, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> @crimsonshade
> 
> If you have to restrict an ability that's available to even the fodder ghost in his verse just to give Itachi a fighting chance, the match shouldn't be made at all.
> 
> Getting rid of intangibility doesn't even increase his chances by much at all, which is all the more reason that this is a bad match.


getting rid of his intang is like how the OBD always restricts bleach intang since it doesn't matter to anyone who's not a human much like how ghost intang in DP hardly matters to other fodder ghosts (i think, it's been a while since i watched this series).



Kirihara said:


> Danny is a friggin ghost lol that's like taking away Itachi's sharingan


there's been threads where sharingan has been restricted.... 

but anyways....even if intang is off, danny still wins.  i was just making it a lil more fair since with intang on, itachi has 0 means of winning.  if it was off, he'd have a snowball's chance in hell which is better than nothing.


----------



## Disaresta (May 15, 2011)

where was all this support and reason before?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 16, 2011)

Itachi gets murdered.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> getting rid of his intang is like how the OBD always restricts bleach intang since it doesn't matter to anyone who's not a human much like how ghost intang in DP hardly matters to other fodder ghosts (i think, it's been a while since i watched this series).



Bleach intang is not restricted, it is assumed that Bleach doesnt have itang thanks to the telephone incident.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 16, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Bleach intang is not restricted, it is assumed that Bleach doesnt have itang thanks to the telephone incident.



so one random incident, despite numerous other occasions where they're clearly ghost like, can be used to negate a whole verses ability.....good to know.  

fyi, you'd have been better off telling me they're not intang since they break buildings and stuff when someones b---slaps the rietsu off them, but whatever....the OBD needs to learn to use better examples.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> so one random incident, despite numerous other occasions where they're clearly ghost like, can be used to negate a whole verses ability.....good to know.
> 
> fyi, you'd have been better off telling me they're not intang since they break buildings and stuff when someones b---slaps the rietsu off them, but whatever....the OBD needs to learn to use better examples.



The telephone shit wasnt even a fight, it was outright a physical object hitting an supposedly intangible beign.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes it's an etheral sword, but it needs to cut someone physically for it actually work. it has never shown to work on somebody that go full out intangible.
> 
> Secondly Itachi had forewarning that the lightning was coming as Sasuke all but spelled it out what was coming



No, it's sorta like how spiritual things can affect the physical world. Also, Danny isn't intangible all the time.

But Itachi didn't use it until it struck, even zetsu didn't think he'll be able to dodge it.




Orochibuto said:


> The telephone shit wasnt even a fight, it was outright a physical object hitting an supposedly intangible beign.



Sorry, but the telephone case was debunked with Fullbringer, everything has reishi (souls) even telephone poles and drinks.


----------



## crimsonshade (May 16, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The telephone shit wasnt even a fight, it was outright a physical object hitting an supposedly intangible beign.



yea so?   it is the wielder that matters, not the object used to pummel.

countless of hollow have been beaten senseless by a soccer ball, baseball bat, etc etc.  so clearly, pummeling a hollow with a physical object isn't the issue here.  kubo has established that it is possible to hit them with physical obejcts despite the ghostlike features of hollow/shinigami/whatever.    (edit: oh wait, those might have been filler)

granted, the wielder must already posses the skill required to hit spiritual beings with or without any sort of object.  in chad's case, he just had problem seeing it but he could have hit it with his fist...he just opted for a really big stick.


----------

